# Atlantis and Avalon



## Philster401 (Dec 13, 2014)

What do you know about them?


----------



## Queshire (Dec 13, 2014)

continent destroyed in a single day and magical island where King Arthur sleeps until England's most dire time?


----------



## Shreddies (Dec 13, 2014)

They both start with 'A'!

Aside from that, I just know Atlantis was a creation of Plato, and Avalon had something to do with Arthur's story.


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, did you know atlantis was ruled by ten leaders.


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 13, 2014)

In the mythology.


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 13, 2014)

Is any one on this forum knowledgeable on these subjects I've read books and stories on both but I was wondering if anyone else knew anything about them?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 14, 2014)

Glastonbury in Somerset is believed to be the site of what was Avalon. Britannia Articles: Was Glastonbury the Isle of Avalon? There is the Abbey, which has seen a few archeological digs over the years, and is the place where they reportedly discovered the tomb of Arthur. Monks (I think) discovered this cross  buried in a grave of two people. The inscription claimed the remains were that of Arthur and Guinevere. The cross later disappeared.

There is also Glastonbury Tor  to look at.

Both sites have a long history, and a lot of Legends and Myths associated with them.

A few images for you... https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...niv&sa=X&ei=QHuNVLS_MMLxUPC_g-AF&ved=0CCAQsAQ

There are a few other sites around South England and Cornwall associated with the Arthurian legends if you are interested in looking at them. Off the top of my head... 

Cadbury Castle (aka Camelot)

Tintagel Castle Arthur's birthplace


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, I've read the accounts of Atlantis in Plato's dialogues. Very interesting stuff, totally different than most pop culture visions of it.

According to the dialogue Timaeus, the famous philosopher and politician of Athens Solon was told the story of Atlantis by an Egyptian priest. The priest told him how during a previous cycle of civilization (forgotten by everyone except the Egyptians) Atlantis rose up against the world and was beaten by the Athenians before sinking into the sea. 

The dialogue Critias goes into much more detail about Atlantis, basically telling the story of a divinely founded land that became corrupt and ultimately Zeus determined to punish them. However, we do not have a complete version of Critias and we'll never know precisely how it ended. 

Interestingly, Tolkien's history of Numenor told in The Silmarillion, is inspired by Atlantis and is probably the version of the story closest to what Plato wrote.


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 14, 2014)

Cool  I  knew most  of that already but I didn't know  about Tolkien part.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 14, 2014)

So if you already know about them what's the point of this thread exactly?


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I was thinking thaT someone might know something I don't do any of know of any books or websites about either of them?


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 14, 2014)

And i didn't know anything about either if those castles.


----------

